# Dual PB10-NSD or one PB12-NSD/2



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

In a 14 X 45 room (the listening area is in a 14 X 16 part of the room) what would be the pros and cons of:

a) a single PB12-NSD/2

vs.

b) dual PB10-NSD's

?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

chas said:


> In a 14 X 45 room (the listening area is in a 14 X 16 part of the room) what would be the pros and cons of:
> 
> a) a single PB12-NSD/2
> 
> ...


The NSD/2 in the 20 Hz tune will outperform dual PB10-NSD at all frequencies above 20 Hz (they are pretty even at 20 Hz). If you can find one (sold out at SVS), it would be my choice in this large room if you listen at high levels and want a lot of impact/slam.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply Ed.

I actually already have an ISD/2 that I upgraded to NSD woofers. Would adding a second non-matching sub (like a PB10-NSD for example) offer benefits, or is mixing non-identical subs a no-no?


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey chas... I have put a Plus/2 and a Plus in the same room, and they worked flawlessly when tuned the same... since then I have upgraded to dual Plus/2's (snatched up the Piano Black off B-Stock $950) in the same room, as its huge like yours just shaped different. I would suggest that SVS will tell you to stay in the same lineage..


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Warpdrv said:


> Hey chas... I have put a Plus/2 and a Plus in the same room, and they worked flawlessly when tuned the same... since then I have upgraded to dual Plus/2's (snatched up the Piano Black off B-Stock $950) in the same room, as its huge like yours just shaped different. I would suggest that SVS will tell you to stay in the same lineage..


Thanks...wish I could afford to go with dual plus/2's !

By "same lineage" do you mean identical subs or from the same family (nsd, plus etc).


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I mean go with same size from the same line... like i did before... 

a 12 nsd/2 and a 12 nsd would work... or dual 10's or dual identical subs like dual 12nsd or dual 12nsd/2's 


What is your budget here...


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Warpdrv said:


> I mean go with same size from the same line... like i did before...
> 
> a 12 nsd/2 and a 12 nsd would work... or dual 10's or dual identical subs like dual 12nsd or dual 12nsd/2's
> 
> ...


I already have a PB12-NSD/2 so if I keep it, under $500 for a second sub.

If I sell it, under $1000 for two subs


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

get a PB-12NSD and call it a day! Stack them if you can


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok...hmmm...how would dual PB12-NSD's compare to the single nsd/2??


----------



## bgilly (Apr 18, 2007)

Dual PB-12NSD's would be pretty close to ONE PB-12Plus/2...

Ed Mullen told me awhile ago that it would be pretty close and that if you did blind test you probably wouldn't be able to tell a difference.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

bgilly said:


> Dual PB-12NSD's would be pretty close to ONE PB-12Plus/2...
> 
> Ed Mullen told me awhile ago that it would be pretty close and that if you did blind test you probably wouldn't be able to tell a difference.


Interesting. 

Why is SVS closing out on the twin woofer subs? Will they be replaced by newer twin-woofer versions?


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

The key when mixing two different subs is to match the tuning points and also calibrate them so they reach their respective limits at the same time. There would be no sense in calibrating the NSD/2 and the PB10-NSD to the same level because the PB10 would be compressing when the NSD/2 was still coasting. 

Dual PB12-NSD will have similar output as the Plus/2 (20 Hz tune) down to about 30 Hz. Below 30 Hz the dual NSD start to assert an advantage due to their combined enclosure volume advantage. The NSD is also tuned to about 18 Hz vs. ~21 Hz for the Plus/2 (20 Hz tune), so the dual NSD have a large advantage at 16 Hz. 

The Plus/2 is going away because it has similar overall output capability as the PB13U and essentially creates redundancy in the line-up. If we introduce another dual driver subwoofer, it will likely be an Ultra and not a Plus.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Great info Ed...thanks for the clarification. It sounds like dual PB12-NSD's offer a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes... for smaller rooms, the single driver offers a lower tuning point with the larger enclosure. Thanks Ed for the info on the output capabilities here... I'm glad I had the chance to grab my second Plus/2 before you closed them out... I heard you guys were working on Dual driver Ultra 13's earlier on... I hope they are still in the works, which adds to the list of products your working on, the LTS speakers, Sub EQ... anything else you might have in the mix you might want to drop a bread crumb about...


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> Yes... for smaller rooms, the single driver offers a lower tuning point with the larger enclosure. Thanks Ed for the info on the output capabilities here... I'm glad I had the chance to grab my second Plus/2 before you closed them out... I heard you guys were working on Dual driver Ultra 13's earlier on... I hope they are still in the works, which adds to the list of products your working on, the LTS speakers, Sub EQ... anything else you might have in the mix you might want to drop a bread crumb about...


We're down to textured black in the Plus/2 - so if you're on the fence, get one before they're gone. onder:

We have all sorts of products in the skunk works in various stages of development - that's the fun part. Determining which products have an optimum balance of performance, price, ship-ability, size/weight/footprint, and will fit our target demographics and sell well......that's the hard part. :sweat:


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm going to pry one more time here Ed... 

Any incite to wht the LTS's are all about.. I am patiently waiting for my email for shipment of my MTS's  woo hoo... And I know that you are a ways off.. but would love to hear something about them...


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Warpdrv said:


> I'm going to pry one more time here Ed...
> 
> Any incite to wht the LTS's are all about.. I am patiently waiting for my email for shipment of my MTS's  woo hoo... And I know that you are a ways off.. but would love to hear something about them...


We have several L-series prototypes built, each with different conceptual themes. We need to make sure the final design is a natural evolution of the S-series and M-series, while at the same time integrating with and complementing our core business of high performance subwoofers.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it. :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Dual PB12-NSD's are amazing :bigsmile:





ps. the bose speaker is long gone :whistling:


----------

